# Keysi Fighting Method



## vforcesfc (Mar 31, 2008)

Just to see the general populations reaction on the Keysi Fighting Method.  They are coming here in October to spread KFM to the USA since it is so popular.  So anyway, thoughts?


----------



## Hawke (Mar 31, 2008)

Here are some clips of KFM.

Batman Begins





Promo 1





Promo 2





Promo 3





KFM Website
Keysi Fighting Method


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Mar 31, 2008)

While a lot of it looks like other systems i've familiar with (there's nothing new under the sun) they've put it together in some innovative and impressive ways.  I'm interesting in seeing more......unfortunately, living in Missouri, I have to wait for everything to filter out from the coasts unless I travel to LA or train by video.

A lot elbow use......we did something similar years ago, we were even doing elbow strikes on the speed bag.....but we just kind of stopped developing the different angulated strikes.  Perhaps it's time to dust them off and reexamine them.  Kind of reminds of a 'Chris Clugston' video I saw the way the elbows are used.


----------



## vforcesfc (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks so far so good...


----------



## still learning (Apr 2, 2008)

Hello, Very interesting....Aloha


----------



## samurai69 (Apr 3, 2008)

i think, from the stuff i have seen, that its exactly what it says, a "fighting" method as opposed to just self defence


----------



## searcher (Apr 4, 2008)

Looks good so far, but I want to investigate it more before I draw a final conclusion.   I need to experience it in person.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 4, 2008)

searcher said:


> Looks good so far, but I want to investigate it more before I draw a final conclusion. I need to experience it in person.


 
Words of wisdom there!


----------



## chinto (Apr 5, 2008)

I take it this is from fusay kisay  who was the senior student under master Sohan Sokan?? I took some of what he and Master sokan taught years ago.


----------



## vforcesfc (Apr 9, 2008)

Not sure, just learning about it myself..It seems like it is something investigating further....Especially if it will be available in the states soon....
Nice guys, I have to say that about them....


----------

